# new Years at WITC



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Just a lil photo of me and the wifey from new years. I have some video as well and will get it posted later.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

finally got my video. The quality is not that great because it was on the cell phone...forgot the camera!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! looks like a fun hole to play in!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> nice!! looks like a fun hole to play in!


You are talking about the water right ?? :saevilw:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

sounded like the one vidoeing was about to kill someone


----------

